# Unhappy angel



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a medium sized angel that appears to be hungry, but is constantly losing weight. 

All fins and exterior of fish are in perfect condition - I am thinking maybe internal parasites? what should i treat with? where can I get medication that won't be excessively expensive?

Water conditions are great, ph 6.5, zero nitrates 10% weekly change in a very under stocked 125G


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

what's the water temp? Angels are pretty hearty... whenever i've ever had a problem with mine I've simply raised the temp to 80-82 and dosed some aquarium salt


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

its running at 28C


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You might try treating for internal parasites with Prazi or another anti-parasite med. J&L usually has meds that aren't overly pricy, and Petsmart sells the Jungle Fungus line of fish meds.


----------

